# A quest for strength and size!



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay so I said I wouldn't do anymore journals, I lied so spank me  

I'm going to try GoPro's routine. I'm hoping to take this workout to 8 to 10 weeks.  

The first week will be POWER. The second week REPS. The third week SHOCK. 

I started today with chest and triceps. Although I failed to look at GoPro's routine for triceps so I improvised.  

week 1: power Chest
warmed ups with 20 x 90 (135) Hammer strength, 15 x 60 DB bench.

dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
85 x 7, 90 x 6, 90 x 5

incline press...3 x 4-6 (warm up 135 x 15)
175 x 6, 175 x 6, 185 x 5

weighted dips...2 x 4-6
Body weight 188 plus 35lb plate x 6, x 5


Tricep
Pressdown 
140 x 12, 150 x 9, 150 x 9

CG bench press...3 x 4-6
115 x 12, 135 x 8, 135 x 7

I should have done skull crushers but I don't do them very often and with the w8 amount and low rep range it puts alot of stress on  my elbow joints. 

One other note I will not be keeping track of my diet in this journal.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

Back and Bi. 

POWER:week 1
rack deadlift
warm up 135 x 20, 225 x 15
315 x 0 couldn't even lift the damn thing
275 x 3 grip went
225 x 8 go figure

bent row (used t-bar)
125 x too many, 150 x too many 175 x 7, 175 x 6, 175 x 6

weighted chin (no laughing)
Body w8 185 + 25 x 4, body w8 x 6, body w8 x 5

CG seated row
200 x 7, 200 x 5, 200 x 5

barbell curl
90 x 7, 90 x 6, 90 x 6

preacher curl, skipped it

Incline db left arm only
40 x 8, 45 x 6, 45 x 6

hammer curl
40 x 6, 40 x 6, 40 x 5

Right forearm is fried. No curls, preacher, etc for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

Legs/calves

week 1: power

squats
225 x 8, 275 x 3, 225 x 8
Okay I suck at squats. Besides a life of bad knees my form was so bad.. blah

leg press
720 x 5, 630 x 6, 630 x 5

single leg extension
80 x 6, 80 x 6

lying leg curl
140 x 6, 140 x 5, 140 x 5

stiff deadlift
225 x 10, 275 x 6, 275 x 6

Oops forgot calves.. damn!!
Seated Calf raises...3 x 4-6
Standing Calf raises...3 x 4-6


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

Shoulders/traps

week 1: power

military press
145 x 5, 135 x 7, 145 x 5

upright row
135 x 6, 135 x 6, 135 x5

"cheat" lateral
6 x 40, 6 x 35

DB rows
115 x 5.. switched to Smith Machine no grip!!
115 per side x 7, x 6, x 6

Smithmachine behind back rows 
80 per side x 8, x 7 

Does anyone know how Smith machine w8's works?? What does the bar equete to???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

GOOD LUCK SWEETIEPIE


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks Stacey 


Hmmm i just realized i should have titled this 
"A quest for size and strength"  .. I think???


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 15, 2002)

Funny....your size is not a problem....and as for strenght....oopps sorry wrong forum!!!!   JK!!!!!!  Actually honey-buns...the last pic I saw of you giving Carter a "bats eye view of the world" you looked pretty hot!!!!  Those arms looked mighty strong to me.......


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi PB!! I totally agree with Esmerelda!!! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of weight are you doing?  How are we going to be able to see the improvements if you don'ta posta the weightsa???

I agree with Essy, too... you look mighty strong to me


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 16, 2002)

Ladies you're giving me a big head... he he   Thank you, you are all way too kind!  


Butterfly I did post the weights and reps from yesterday, chest and triceps.  Then I posted the rest of this weeks workouts and will go back and edit them with the weights and reps. 

Let's see how weak I really am today when I do Rack dead lifts. I'm thinking maybe 315 for 5 or 6 reps. Maybe  
Oh and weighted chin ups?? Damn I can barely get 12 with body weight only.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 16, 2002)

Well off to the gym. Call me stupid but I'm going to attempt to lift heavy on the biceps. Just hope the forearm will hold out... eek!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 16, 2002)

Well that sucked...  could dead lift for crap even using straps. Gonn have to work on the grip.  Then the right forearm is shot, pulled a muscle Im sure. Oh well. Don't really need bigger arms right  now anyhow. I get too many compliments as it is and it really does annoy me. I want a bigger back and chest not arms!!!


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2002)

Roger...I would focus more on pull-ups and bb and db rows for the back.  DL are good but far from the best to develop the back...


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> Roger...I would focus more on pull-ups and bb and db rows for the back.  DL are good but far from the best to develop the back...



I hardly ever do deads to begin with. Main reason is my grip goes before my back goes. The last time I got into deads I was just getting to 315 and couldn't hold the bar past 5 reps. 

I have a decent V right now, be evne better if I could get back to a 32 inch waist of course. One thing about my back is that it's as wide as it gets. Relaxed or flexed it's pretty much the same.. weird.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay so tomorrow is Legs.. carb up all day!!!  Then I'll have some base numbers to work with on the next strength week. So here's break down on the compound movements.

Chest: Incline bench 
175 x 6, 175 x 6, 185 x 5

Triceps: CG bench press
115 x 12, 135 x 8, 135 x 7

Back: Weighted Pull ups w/body w8 
185 + 25 x 4, body w8 x 6, body w8 x 5

Biceps: barbell curl
90 x 7, 90 x 6, 90 x 6

Shoulders: military press
145 x 5, 135 x 7, 145 x 5

Quads: leg press
720 x 5, 630 x 6, 630 x 5

Hamstrings: Leg curls
140 x 6, 140 x 5, 140 x 5


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 18, 2002)

Hmmmmm...arms are fine just want a bigger back and chest!!!  Man I have the perfect option for you...you can have my chest any time you want......!!!!  Bigger back...hmmmm more to run the nails down!!!!!  

Actually PB...honey.....your back looked pretty hot last time....the grip is something else though..maybe you should give the other form of weight training a break and let Amanda do all the work!!!!JK.....just a Joke!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey buddy...no disrespect to LAM, b/c he is very knowledgable, but I disagree with him saying that you need not focus on the rack deads for back development. My back gets more sore ALL OVER from rack deads than any other back exercise. It hits every area from the traps to lats to lumbars.

Now obviously you need a stronger grip and/or better use of wraps...however, you did get 225 for 8. So, just work up to the heavier weights slowly and you will eventually be pulling 315+...and GROWING big time!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey PB! How ya doing?  Yeah, my grip also limits my deads.  From what I hear, doing farmers walks will make your grip stronger.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

Esmerelda you kill me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Now obviously you need a stronger grip and/or better use of wraps...however, you did get 225 for 8. So, just work up to the heavier weights slowly and you will eventually be pulling 315+...and GROWING big time!



Funny how I was able to do more wieght today. I used straps and tightened the left one with my right hand and then the right one I tighten with my teeth!!  I aslo used the olympic grip today.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

So I'm off tomorrow but will start week 2 on Wednesday..  Although week one was really a dissapointment to me as far as the amount of W8. I think not having a spotter really makes it difficult for me to go as heavy as i think I can, oh well. 

Week 2 

Chest/tri
rep range

incline dumbell press
(3 x 6-8.. oops I didn't right down this routine and guessed)
70 x 10, 75 x 8, 70 x 9

bench press
185 x 8, 175 x 10, 175 x 9

flye (haven't done these in almost a year!!)
35 x 10, 35 x 10

Dips (body w8 only.. 187)
15, 12

Skull Crushers
70 x 11, 70 x 10, 70 x 10

CG Bench press
125 x 10, 125 x 10


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

Week 2 

Back/Bicep
Rep Range

CG weighted chin
Bodyweight x 12, 9

WG T-Bar row
125 x 15, 150 x 11, 150 x 11

dumbell row
70 x 11, 70 x 12

pullover (haven't done these is some time w8 is way off)
70 x 8, 60 x 10
..........
EZ-Curl
70 x 12, 70 x 10 (right forearm still causes some problem)

Concentration (left only)
25 x 8, 25 x 8 (forced reps.. LOL)

Hammer (left only)
30 x 10, 30 x 9

skipped these -Cable curls


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

Week 2

Shoulders/Traps
rep range

single arm dumbell press
40 x 15 (too light) 50 x 11, 50 x 11 (should have went to 55 or 60's)

bent lateral
30 x 12, 30 x 11, 35 x 9 

cable side lateral
35 x 12, 35 x 12

DB Shrugs
80 x 18, 90 x 15 changed to hammer strength machine, more for deads but works here too. Used 4 x 45 plates for x 10, x 10


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

OMG I was so burnt out after quads that i couldn't finish hams. I thought I was going to pass out!!! I like that feeling!!

Week 2

Legs/calves 
Rep Range

leg extension
140 x 8, 130 x 9

hack squat
230 x 8, 205 x 12, 215 x 11

one legged leg press
left leg 230 x 8, 180 x 11, 140 x 10 
Rgt leg 230 x 6, 180 x 9, 140 x 9.5 

lying leg curl
140 x 6, 130 x 6

stiff deadlift
225 x 10 ...... can't do anymore.....................
single leg curl or seated leg curl
1-2 x 10-12


Fuq calves!!!!  For now. I have decent calves, thanks mom and dad


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2002)

> One other note I will not be keeping track of my diet in this journal.



Hey PB!  Good luck on your new training plan.  So is your diet that bad?  j/k


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey PB!  Good luck on your new training plan.  So is your diet that bad?  j/k



Hey Sweetie!!! Back Home??? 

Yes my diet is that bad. Todays diet.... 
Breakfast.. slept from 3:30am to 12:30.. 2 cups whole milk, 4 scoops ProLab Nlarge = 830 Calories

Lunch.. ran errands and no time to eat  another shake as above

Post workout meal.. Blue Thunder drink 320 calories ?? and then post, post workout meal 2 pints of Bass Ale

Dinner.. eating it now, Tuna on whole wheat.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2002)

I won't be leaving Michigan until August 31st.  Not too far away now.  

Youll get back into the diet thing.  It takes time.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I won't be leaving Michigan until August 31st.  Not too far away now.
> 
> Youll get back into the diet thing.  It takes time.



Why did I think you were moving last weekend??

and the diet thing.... I don't want to get back into it!!! I like my post workout meals!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Ladies you're giving me a big head... he he


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 22, 2002)

So far I like this workout program. After a couple of rotaions doing this I'll get the w8's down to a more precise figure to get the reps in the right range.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

Doing any cardio Pitboss?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Doing any cardio Pitboss?



Not as much as my girl wants...   seems I can't get my test levels back to normal naturally so I'm looking at alternate methods.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm Pitboss, go over to t-mag.com and ask them or look over their articles, I'm sure they have some ideas on how you might address low testosterone levels.  Their Tribex product is supposed to do that... though I'm lately skeptical of all suppliments.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, if its legal and readily available 

Good luck on that issue... Are you SURE its test and not just difficulty getting it up?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yeah, if its legal and readily available
> 
> Good luck on that issue... Are you SURE its test and not just difficulty getting it up?



I'm pretty sure. In my 35 years... 22 years of which I have been a walking hard on I have never had this problem, drunk or sober! 

I can get it up. It just wasn't wanting to cooperate and stay up.  But I figure the daily beatings are starting to work.. LOL


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm pretty damn sure its Deca, if it was Test then you'd not have a desire for sex because of low test, I blame Deca, again this is why the 2:1 or even greater 2.5:1 ratio test-deca, or some who still say it causes them problems, either losing hair, lack of hard on etc

Trash Deca!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Trash Deca!



Mudge how old are you??

Nevermind. Checked your profile. 

When you are 35 you will see one major advantage of Deca. It makes the joints not squek!! My knees, and shoulders never felt better!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2002)

Up the test 

My left elbow bothers me under extended heavy workouts, and my knees used to act up from time to time, so I get your point.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Up the test
> 
> My left elbow bothers me under extended heavy workouts, and my knees used to act up from time to time, so I get your point.



I think I'll go with BustingOut's recommendation. 100mg a week Deca, much more less than the 300 I did last time.  Then 500mg Enanthate a week with 100mg EQ every 3rd day. Also will still add in the HCG mid cycle and also post cycle. Plan on starting this October 1.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 24, 2002)

Well week 2 is done. I guessed what weights I was going to use for todays leg workout and I was pretty damn close. By the next cycle I should be able to get the first set in with the right w8. 

The first week was heavy, wish I had a partner to spot as I know I could have lifted more.  The second week was killer over all, especially legs. I haven't been this sore in a long time. Chst is still really tight from Wednesday or was it Tuesday?? Either way this week was definately felt through my whole body.  

Next week, starting on Monday is shock week. eeek if I'm so now just think what I'll be like next week!!! Time to up the
L-Glutamine!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh Jesus my legs hurt!!!!! I almost fell out of bed this morning. Then stupid me decided to "walk" down the stairs. That almost turned into a few broken bones. Then I crawled back upstairs LOL. 

Oh the pain...... oh how sweet it is!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 25, 2002)

Okay it's time for the "shock" week. I'm already not liking this.. lol

I'll just post all workouts/days on this one post and come back and edit as each day happens.

*week 3: Chest/triceps*
-superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each _ cables tied up so went with flat flyes. After warm up 
flyes 30 x 10, Incline 185 x 7, flyes 30 x 9, Incline 165 x 8_

-superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
_ incline flye 30 x 9, dips x 11, flye 30 x 9, dips x 8_

-dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
_ 185 x 7, 165 x 6, 145 x 7, 135 x 5 _

-pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
_ since the cables and benches are a mile apart I did drop sets. pushdown 140 x 10, 140 x 9, CG bench 125 x 8, 115 x 8_

-reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
-DROPSET weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10
_ once again cables and DB's are a mile apart. My triceps were about to bust so skipped the over head extension and went with reverse grip/bench dips. 
RG pushdowns 60 x 8, dips 11, RG 50 x 8, dips x 9_

.................................................................

*week 3: Back/Biceps*
-pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
-stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
_ once again the w2ay my gym is laid out it maks it hard to stick to this routine so i improvised. 
WG Pulldown 180 x 8, Stiff arm pulldown 70 x 8, Pulldown 160 x 8, Stiff arm 60 x 9_ then....
_ Pullover 45 x 10, reverse grip rows 165 x 10, pullover 45 x 10, rows 155 x 10. Could have gone a little heavier on the pullovers but haven't done them in ages._

-CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8
_ 160 x 9, 140 x 8, 120 x 7 _

-ez bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
-preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
_ Forearm still a pain in the butt... changed it up. 
Ez-bar 70 x 10, reverse curl 40 x 8, ez-bar 70 x 8, reverse 40 x 7_

-DROPSET cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
_ should have gone heavier 30 x 10, 30 x 9, 30 x 8. Too light to drop but still heavy enough that my biceps were screaming!!!_
.....................................................................

*week 3: Shoulders/traps*
-seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
_laterals 25 x 11, hammer 50 a side x 11, Lateral x 10, Hammer 60 a side x 9_
-reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
_Rev pec 105 x 12, WG Rows 80 x 11, Pec 120 x 10, Rows 90 x 9_
-cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
_70 x 13, 65 x 11, 60 x 10_

-db shrugs...1-2 x 8-10
_80 x 16, 85 x 12, 90 x 8_

.....................................................................

*Legs*
-superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
-superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
-superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2002)

Good luck, sweetie!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good luck, sweetie!!!



I need it!!!!  My legs are so f'n sore!!! Then I helped move Amanda today. I made about 25-30 trips up and down 2 flights of stairs!! I hate legs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 28, 2002)

Well the good thing about super sets and drop sets is that my workouts last about 45 minutes or less.  My only problem is I find that I can keep up!!!! LOL


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, shock week can be a real bitch!!!!! I love the PAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah, shock week can be a real bitch!!!!! I love the PAIN!!!!!!!!



Well my chest was definatlely more sore/tight after the second week compared to the third.  But I do love this workout variation. I had forgotten what it was like to do drop sets and super sets. Hell it's probably been about 13 years since I last had them in a workout routine. 

Thanks again for such a great post in the training forum GoPro. Sorry I had to chaneg thigs up a little.. or in some cases skip a couple of exersizes.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 30, 2002)

Decided to go to the gym after work today.. 3am. Only took 30 minutes or was that 25??? Anyhow lots of energy but no real strength. I know I could have gone 5 to 10 pounds heavier on every single exercise but just didn't have it in me. The workout overall though felt okay. 

Might try to hit legs tonight (Friday) but that depends on how well I sleep and eat today. If not I won't be able to get to legs until Tuesday.  Not looking forward to leg day at all!!! 

I am looking forward to heavy week again. I may be a little optimistic but I really thing my weights will go up 5 to 10 pounds on a lot of the sets. More on the ones I know I was going too light on the first week.  

One other thing. Not sure if it's been my eating or the workouts but over the past 2.5 weeks I have actually started to get tighter. My back, shoulders, chest and especially my arms are leaner and with alot more definition.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 6, 2002)

Well finally got back to the gym after nearly a week off. I ended up skipping the last leg day on shock week..   Just needed to get to the gym to get things rolling again.  I was starting to feel tiny.. don't know what that's all about. 

So I'm starting the 2nd set of the 3 week workout. Today we started with Chest again. New gym, new faces and not enough equipment!!! LOL  Should have done DB bench and BB Incline. Ended up swithing those around. Oh and no friggin weight belt for dips.. hell they didn't even have a good dip station now that sucks!!!

week 1: power Chest
Bench press...3 x 4-6
205 x 8, 205 x 6, 225 x 5

DB incline press...3 x 4-6 
75 x 9, 80 x 6, 75 x 6

dips...2 x 4-6
Body weight 185 x 15, x 12


Tricep Pressdown 
150 x 10, 150 x 9

CG bench press...3 x 4-6
135 x 10, 155 x 6, 145 x 5

below is the first week for comparison if there is any... 




> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> week 1: power Chest
> dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
> 85 x 7, 90 x 6, 90 x 5
> ...


----------

